# Prostrate Cancer and a link to soda pop



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.thelocal.se/44676/20121127/

http://www.businessinsider.com/a-soda-a-day-increases-prostate-cancer-risk-2012-11

Found a couple of links to a similar story. Men of the forum, are you drinking too much soda pop?



> Men who drink one normal-sized soft drink per day are at greater risk of getting more aggressive forms of prostate cancer, according to a Swedish study released Monday.
> 
> "Among the men who drank a lot of soft drinks or other drinks with added sugar, we saw an increased risk of prostate cancer of around 40 percent," said Isabel Drake, a PhD student at Lund University.
> 
> ...


----------



## eldarbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

WoW!

I'm toast...

eldar


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Me used to be BAD. Coffee was my real downfall. Three to five pots a day. Not bragging just confessing. Got on cokes to stop the coffee intake but now off colas too. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You scared me until I read "....with added sugar". I am a Coke Zero drinker, no sugar in there. It seems like this article had more to do with starches and sugars increasing the risk than merely soft drinks.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That fake-sugar stuff in gum makes my stomach churn, if I have it in a pop or something like that, I end up tossin' the contents of my stomach into the nearest bucket or on on the ground - whichever is closer.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Just over 23 years soda/pop free. For about 3-4 years I drank large amounts. I'd estimate a minimum 1/2 gallon a day. Heck we had a McDonalds. right out the back door of the place I worked at and at least two meals a day were from there (or other similar places) and a supersize drink was the minimum... usually 2-3 a day. I finally wised up, stopped with the soda and after a few more years stopped with the fast food altogether. Been "clean" for quite a while now.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I quit a few months back to help with indigestion issues. So glad I did.


----------

